# Afghan president says U.S. should start talks with Taliban or leave



## RustyShackleford (Jan 25, 2014)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/01/25/us-afghanistan-usa-idUSBREA0O0B620140125



> President Hamid Karzai appeared to stiffen his resolve on Saturday not to sign a security pact with Washington, saying the United States should leave Afghanistan unless it could restart peace talks with the Taliban.
> "In exchange for this agreement, we want peace for the people of Afghanistan. Otherwise, it's better for them to leave and our country will find its own way," Karzai told a news conference.
> The president said pressing ahead with talks with the Taliban, in power from 1996-2001, was critical to ensure that Afghanistan was not left with a weak central government.


 
We should have left his ass hanging after the Bin Laden raid.  Fuck him and his country.


----------



## AWP (Jan 25, 2014)

He's our stooge, not the Taliban's. I guess he forgot that the TB whacked his dad?

He's a piece of trash and this country deserves whatever's about to happen to it.

Time for all of us to come home. ALL of us.


----------



## Brill (Jan 25, 2014)

I say bring the troops home but leave the contractors who have the expertise to rebuild the county.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 25, 2014)

lindy said:


> I say bring the troops home but leave the contractors who have the expertise to rebuild the county.



Leave them with gods-aplenty of ammo, because the targets upon their nonfundamentalist backs will be huge. I wouldn't leave contractors, though. Let the indigs wallow in their primitive filth.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 25, 2014)

Go home, let the ISI and A-Q fight over Pakistan.  PNG Karzai so he can never visit the US.
EU should also PNG his ass.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 25, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Go home, let the ISI and A-Q fight over Pakistan.  PNG Karzai so he can never visit the US.
> EU should also PNG his ass.


 
Transfer the funding that goes to Pakistan, to India; help India secure the Pak nukes and let them roll on through.


----------



## xGenoSiide (Jan 25, 2014)

We should have been done with his ass long ago. He's about as crooked as they come and has no idea wtf he's doing.


----------



## enceladus (Jan 28, 2014)

*Karzai suspects U.S. is behind insurgent-style attacks, Afghan officials say*

*



			President Hamid Karzai has frequently lashed out at the U.S. military for causing civilian casualties in its raids. But behind the scenes, he has been building a far broader case against the Americans, suggesting that they may have aided or conducted shadowy insurgent-style attacks to undermine his government, according to senior Afghan officials.

Karzai has formalized his suspicions with a list of dozens of attacks that he believes the U.S. government may have been involved in, according to one palace official. The list even includes the recent bomb and gun assault on a Lebanese restaurant in Kabul, one of the bloodiest acts targeting the international community in Afghanistan, the official said. The attack, which left 21 people dead, including three Americans, was almost universally attributed to the Taliban.

But Karzai believes it was one of many incidents that may have been planned by Americans to weaken him and foment instability in Afghanistan, according to the senior palace official, who is sympathetic to the president’s view and spoke on the condition of anonymity. He acknowledged that his government had no concrete evidence of U.S. involvement and that the American role had not been formally confirmed.
		
Click to expand...

*
Wow.

*http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...779-11e3-a760-a86415d0944d_story.html?hpid=z1*


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 28, 2014)

enceladus said:


> *Karzai suspects U.S. is behind insurgent-style attacks, Afghan officials say*
> 
> 
> Wow.
> ...


Jesus


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 28, 2014)

Karzai needs to lay off his brothers drugs.


----------



## AWP (Jan 28, 2014)

Karzai's behavior makes you think it is a Duffelblog article....and then sadly you realize he's the leader/ puppet of a sovereign nation.

I'm sure his PSD has to grind their teeth daily, hourly maybe.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 28, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Karzai's behavior makes you think it is a Duffelblog article....and then sadly you realize he's the leader/ puppet of a sovereign nation.
> 
> I'm sure his PSD has to grind their teeth daily, hourly maybe.


We should just yank his PSD and tell him to hire Afghans.


----------



## Red-Dot (Feb 6, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/01/25/us-afghanistan-usa-idUSBREA0O0B620140125
> 
> 
> 
> We should have left his ass hanging after the Bin Laden raid.  Fuck him and his country.



I'll go a step farther. Fuck him and the horse he rode in on.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 6, 2014)

Red-Dot said:


> I'll go a step farther. Fuck him and the horse he rode in on.



He probably rode in on a goat, and I don't mean in the equestrian sense.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 6, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> Transfer the funding that goes to Pakistan, to India; help India secure the Pak nukes and let them roll on through.



Or,

Transfer the $1.6 billion a year we send Pakistan into the DoD to pay for the retirement cuts that Congress recently forced on the military.  Problem solved in five years.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 10, 2014)

Karzai's dead the day we leave......if not sooner.

But...who wants to bet we let him come to the US, our politicians are that stupid.


----------



## pardus (Feb 10, 2014)

Kraut783 said:


> Karzai's dead the day we leave......if not sooner.
> 
> But...who wants to bet we let him come to the US, our politicians are that stupid.



My bet is (if he's not killed) Europe (France or Switzerland), or Saudi.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 10, 2014)

We should leave a drone hovering his ass until all allied troops are safe out of country and the hellfire the fuck stick.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 10, 2014)

pardus said:


> My bet is (if he's not killed) Europe (France or Switzerland), or Saudi.


Qatar, his family has built a massive compound there.(or so I'm told).


----------



## pardus (Feb 10, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Qatar, his family has built a massive compound there.(or so I'm told).



Ah... yeah, I'll add that to the list without hesitation.


----------



## AWP (Feb 10, 2014)

Qatar....that country's a joke. I'll be happy when we can shutter the Deid.


----------



## ZmanTX (Feb 10, 2014)

IMHO Karzai will end up like his brother... Someone close will end up killing his ass.

My .02


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 11, 2014)

Zach M said:


> IMHO Karzai will end up like his brother... Someone close will end up killing his ass.
> 
> My .02


That'd be nice.


----------

